# riding mower stuck in gear



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

yeasterday i went to park my john deer stx38 5spd when i started it up it squeeled and would not move the shifter was stuck so i shut it off and was going to push it out of the way and look at it when i got time well i went to push it and it wouldn't move like it was stuck in gear it wont move when it is running nore when it is shut off what do i do?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,trucker93.
If it sat for a while, it may have the park-brake frozen. Look on the right side of the transaxle,and you should see the brake assembly.Tap on the lever(tap it back towards the rear) that actuates the brake ,and see if it moves,then.


----------



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

Check the belt tension


----------

